
Music Memos - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/music-memos/
======
frankacter
Remember back in 2009 when Microsoft released SongSmith?

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/song...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/songsmith/)

